# cewe Fotobuch

## hitachi

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne bei einem der zahlreichen Anbieter wie Müller oder dm oder ... ein Fotobuch machen lassen. Hat jemals jemand versucht die Software dafür bei Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen?

Danke für jeden Tipp

----------

## dave87

Hi

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Hat jemals jemand versucht die Software dafür bei Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen?
> 
> 

 

Nein, aber habs mal schnell unter wine versucht und es lief nicht.

Mir fallen allerdings 3 Tipps ein.

Cedega (oder is das nur für Spiele ausgelegt?)

CrossoverOffice 

Virtuellen PC mit Windows aufsetzen (Vmware o.ä.)

Ich persönlich find Vmware am einfachsten da ne Win-Installation darin nicht allzulange dauert und man imho eigentlich davon ausgehen kann das es dann auch läuft und nicht noch irgendwelche .dll-Dateien o.ä. von Windows fehlen.

----------

## hitachi

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv cedega
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Was bedeutet das (bei mir rote) F?

----------

## dave87

Sollte eigentlich in der manpage von emerge, portage o.ä. stehen...

Heisst imho Fetch Restricted, sprich portage wird dort abbrechen und dir nen Downloadlink anzeigen, den nimmst du, lädst von der Seite die angegebene Datei und packst sie afaik in den Distfiles Ordner und emerge'st dann weiter. (sollte Portage dann aber alles auch nochmal anzeigen)

----------

## doedel

```
proll-power oiermann # emerge -av shoutcast-trans-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] media-sound/shoutcast-server-bin-1.9.7  59 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/shoutcast-trans-bin-0.4.0-r1  343 kB

Total size of downloads: 402 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

jupp, ist fetch restriction. 

```
!!! media-sound/shoutcast-server-bin-1.9.7 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download shoutcast-1-9-7-linux-glibc6.tar.gz from:

 * http://www.shoutcast.com/download/license.phtml

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

```

----------

## hitachi

Ich habe mal an Müller geschrieben aber keine hilfreiche Antwort bekommen. Mir wurde nur geschrieben es würde nur unter windoofs laufen. Das stand auch schon auf der Seite von Müller. Vermutlich gehen die davon aus, dass es nicht genug Menschen mit Linux gibt, damit sich der Aufwand löhnt. Vieleicht bin ich ja auch allein   :Question: 

Ich werde Cedega jetzt mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werde Cedega jetzt mal ausprobieren.

 

Cedega ist kostenpflichtig und nicht frei (und funktioniert ausser bei Spielen die auf der transgaming Seite als "officially supported" bezeichnet sind auch nicht besser als wine).

----------

## hitachi

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich werde Cedega jetzt mal ausprobieren. 
> 
> Cedega ist kostenpflichtig und nicht frei (und funktioniert ausser bei Spielen die auf der transgaming Seite als "officially supported" bezeichnet sind auch nicht besser als wine).

 

Das habe ich leider auch rausgefunden. Es ist auch sehr teuer um es mal zu probieren.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

keine direkte Supportfrage; thx psyqil

----------

## hitachi

Ich will nur die Informationen auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. Mit app-emulation/wine-1.1.0 (1.1.2 wird gerade emerged) funktionieren bei mir folgende Programme zum erstellen von Fotobüchern:

Meine CeWe Fotowelt über den Link der Miles and More Seite erhalten. (Die Fertigung des Buches ist dann aber leider nicht möglich. Die Schrift kann nicht erkannt werden, da nur original truetype bei denen dann wieder richtig erkannt werden kann.)

Schlecker 4.4.3 bzw. 3.3.3(auch hier gibt es Probleme mit der Schrift)

Eine Version von Müller

Nicht funktioniert haben bis jetzt:

Fujidirekt  (mit wine 1.1.2 und der FujiVersion vom 22.09.08 kann ich es installieren aber die Verbindung zum Server funktioniert beim Bestellen nicht)

AldiSüd

Werde versuchen das hier gelegntlich wieder zu bearbeiten um es etwas aktuell zu haltenLast edited by hitachi on Fri Sep 26, 2008 6:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterjack

Einfach 'ne VM ala Virtualbox aufsetzen und Windows darin installieren. Ist imo am bequemsten, das Rumgefrickel mit Wine gebe ich mir zumindest nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## hitachi

Dann müsste ich mir aber ein Windows kaufen, damit ich es benutzen kann. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Ich finde auch, dass wine inzwischen richtig gut ist.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Dann müsste ich mir aber ein Windows kaufen, damit ich es benutzen kann. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Ich finde auch, dass wine inzwischen richtig gut ist.

 

[ironie] kannst es ja mal mit ReactOS versuchen!  :Wink:  [/ironie]

----------

## ChrisJumper

Was ist das für ein Fotobuch?

Und welche Vorteile bringt das?

Was spricht gegen gängige Foto-Communitys wie view oder flickr.com? Also abgesehen von den Aspekt des Datenschutzes...

Wenn du nur ein Netzwerk internes Bilderbuch haben möchtest, gibt es da bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Edit:

Ich hätte vorher mal googlen sollen.. cewe-Fotobuch (Software).

Für alle unwissenden: Man kann sich mit der Software ein Fotobuch zusammen stellen, layouten und dieses dann in unterschiedlichen Formaten  Drucken lassen.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Sep 22, 2008 7:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Evildad

Das ist ein Fotobuch welches man in seinen Händen halten kann   :Smile: 

Es ist einfach ne Software um seine digatelen Fotos von einem Anbieter als Buch drucken zu lassen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Tada: Heise schrieb am 15.8.2008

 *Quote:*   

>  Die kostenlose Fotobuch-Software vom Bilderdienstleister CeWe, der unter anderem für Drogerieketten, etliche Fotofachgeschäfte und Verbrauchermärkte tätig ist, liegt in der neuen, besonders einfach zu bedienenden Version 4.42 vor, die anlässlich der photokina um eine Linux-Variante erweitert wird.

 

Also wird die bald kommen, hoffe ich mal :)

----------

## hitachi

Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die bald in den tree kommt.

----------

## Evildad

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die bald in den tree kommt.

 

Die Version für Linux ist noch gar nicht draussen also sollte man eher hoffen, dass die mal in die Pötte kommen. Ich erinner mich, dass ich denen mal anno 2004 ne Mail bezüglich der normalen Bestellsoftware geschrieben hatte.

Aber bis heute ist ja auch nix passiert.

----------

## hitachi

Hast Du damals eine Antwort bekommen? Ich habe auf jeden Fall keine oder keine qualifizierte erhalten. Naja die Photokina hat ja gerade erst angefangen. Mal schauen, ob da noch was kommt. Ist schade das Firmen oft die Linuxanwender übersehen oder missachten.

----------

